# Which Camera between Cannon IXUS or Sony Cybershot T-Series



## boom2709 (Dec 24, 2009)

i need to choose between Cannon IXUS and Sony Cybershot DSC-T900/S and its come down to detailed specs and lens quality and i cannt really figure it out..please suggest the better choice.

..also if there is any other camera option between 18-25K range which allows HD movie recording please suggest.


----------

